# Netbooks can play HD videos ?



## icebags (Feb 16, 2011)

who can tell if the netbooks ( brand/model ? ) can play HD videos of atleast 720p flawlessly ?


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2011)

AMD Fusion Zacate based netbooks. HP dm1/z is one which I know. Much much better than Intel Atom based netbooks in every aspect. No idea if they are readily available.


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2011)

is there any HCL netbook such ?


----------



## Goten (Feb 16, 2011)

Full Hd can only be enjoyed on resolutions of 1440*900 and above i guess. So i think netbooks by hcl can play it but after resizing the video by a ratio of .75.

Do u have any hd videos i mean 1080pi.

Coz i have 2....One is a music video and the other is X-Art....U know what i mean.

I mean to say who has real hd videos in india. They are insanely large in size. I am not talking about 720pi people. Many has that but thats just HD ready. Secondly why do u want to run hd videos on a netbook. Do u own a hd camcorder. If u are into editing and viewing them then do not go for a weakass netbook. As of now netbooks are dead. Laptops and pads rule.

Peace~~~!


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree netbooks are not as capable as laptop/ destops, but my friend does not like their form factors and weights and wants to get rid of them. He has a 19" monitor though and we hope netbook comes with a VGA port as well.

As for the supply of HD items, there are plenty - youtube has lots of 720p, movie trailers come with full hd videos and more effectively, shops have rack full of blue rays.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2011)

icebags said:


> is there any HCL netbook such ?


I've no idea about HCL.

Regarding, AMD's Zacate, E-350 based netbooks are the ones which you should be looking for. E-350 has a dual-core processor and a HD 6310 class GPU on the same die and amazing battery performance.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

ico said:


> I've no idea about HCL.
> 
> Regarding, AMD's Zacate, E-350 based netbooks are the ones which you should be looking for. E-350 has a dual-core processor and a HD 6310 class GPU on the same die and amazing battery performance.



When will dell release amd zacate based netbooks? Any idea buddy? Want to get my hands on one.


----------



## icebags (Feb 16, 2011)

is HP dm1/z available in indian stores? what could be the price?

if this is expensive, suggest something < 20k please.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ I am also looking for some good zacate based netbook. They are simply terrific. They haven't made to indian markets yet.


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 1, 2011)

i think to play full HD the requirment is-Blueray player and a monitor(1080P).so netbook can't play hd video.my friend has A DELL studio 15 laptop and i have a samsung netbook which one i recently buy.
So i want to say that my friend download avatar in the 1080p from torrent and he is able to view the video coz his screen is 1080p but i am unable to play the movie in my netbook.That is it.


----------



## garashis (Mar 22, 2011)

Check these Asus 12 inchers with faster processor and 2 GB ram
Asus 1215T
Asus 1215P
HP Mini 110 Series 110-3607TU (Red)


----------



## bhupendra (Apr 4, 2011)

Well i checked hp dm1-3014 at HP world in ahmedabad a week ago.
The specs are AMD E350(1.6ghz), AMD 6310 graphics, 2 gb ram upgradable upto 8 gb, sound from altec lansing and W7 Home Basic. The dealer also agreed to upgrade to 4 gb ram with total cost of around 28000. Anybody had any luck on this at lower price? or with atleast W7 home premium?


----------

